

Open Wi-Fi Aids Terrorists, Mumbai Cops Say - babyshake
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2009/01/open-wi-fi-is-f.html

======
babyshake
They forgot about public restrooms. Surely terrorists benefit from those as
well.

